# does GBA have a game genie?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its been a long time since ive played video games that i forgot about the game genie. i was browsing through targets stuff and notice a 'game genie' type of devie for the DS so of course i have it.

does the game boy advance have one as well and if so, is it compatible with the DS?


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

It never even occurred to me! I've never heard tell of one, but I'm really not "up to date" with gaming these days so that doesn't really mean anything (I do have a GBA, GBA SP, and DS). That would be cool, though. I remember those types of thing.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

theres Gameshark but im not positive that it will work for the gba games.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

forgot about gameshark. the one i bought is called action replay. only tried it on two games and i cant figure out why its not working on one of the games


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Action Replays are pretty generic... Over the years I've found that AR are pretty limited in what they can do. The better cheat devices are Gameshark and Codebreaker.
I have a codebreaker for my DS which I found rather cheap and it just auto-updates itself to stay compatible with the games. Works great.

As for the GBA games, yes there are AR, Gameshark and Codebreakers for it. I don't know if they'll work with the DS

Did you get an AR for the DS or GBA? The DS one can be updated through wireless, so if you haven't done that yet, do it and try those games again. The GBA one you'll have to manually check the codes and make sure they're correct: http://us.codejunkies.com/codes.asp?c=U ... =0&l=1&p=3


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the AR is for the DS. it is pretty limited but to be honest all i care about is unlimited weapons and unilmited life. but if i knew there were better products than the AR i would have bought them. still might depending what cheat codes they have available


----------

